# Φιγούρας ματσαράγκας



## shawnee

Με ρωτάει κάποιος, με λίγα ελληνικά, για το τι εννοεί όταν τραγουδάει ο Μπιθηκώτσης το,

 «Εγώ δεν είμαι φιγούρας ματσαράγκας, είμαι αριστοκράτης μάγκας». 
 Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω πέρα από ότι πρόκειται για ψευτό-μάγκας, ή θα έλεγα στα αγγλικά: 'cheap punk'. Πως σας φαίνεται η ερμηνεία αυτή;


----------



## ireney

Hmmm. Well, to begin with, "φιγούρας ματσαράγκας" means a fancy fraud, a fraudulent show off. Now, "punk" has negative connotations and, I guess, since μάγκας takes some explaining (its positive connotations I mean),  it could do. I'm not so sure about "cheap" though, though it could be the late hour.


----------



## cougr

Off the top of my head, "fancy pretender/fancy swindler" also come to mind.


----------



## shawnee

Thanks all. The answers will do just fine, as it is only the notion that I was after. While we're at it, does anyone know the etymology of ματσαράγκας?


----------



## naras

shawnee, i found this - 
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/matsaragkia_matsaragka_4528
ματσαραγκιά, ματσαράγκα
(Από το ιταλικό _mazzeranga_) Απάτη, δόλος, απατεωνιά.
Επίσης, _ματσαράγκας_ = απατεώνας


----------



## shawnee

Ωραία, ιταλική προέλευση το λοιπόν, όπως και το _figura_. Ευχαριστώ naras. Πιο σπάνια τα ιλαλικά δάνεια στην ρεμπέτικη ορολογία. Τα περισσότερα είναι τούρκικης προέλευσης. Πολύ ενδιαφερον πάντως.


----------



## naras

Nαι,ναι, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, δεν περίμενα να βρω ρίζες ιταλικές.
επίσης, αντίστοιχη σημασία έχει και ο μαλαγάνας - μαλαγανιά
με πονηριές - και ενίοτε υποκρισία αλλά όχι δόλο - προσπαθεί να πετύχει ένα σκοπό 
''Είσαι μια μαλαγάνα εσύ!!!''

όσον αφορά στο φιγούρας - απατεώνας,
μια εκδοχή που θα μου άρεσε στα αγγλικά είναι > a show off trickster : το show off ανταποκρίνεται ωραία στο νόημα,
όπως και το trickster - a deceiver, someone who play tricks ( tricks ως foolish ή childish action)
αλλά δε ξέρω αν αυτές οι 2 λέξεις μαζί μπορεί να έχουν νόημα στην αγγλική!


----------



## shawnee

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το _con-man_. Ούτως ή άλλως, είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτός που μου έκαμε αρχικά την ερώτηση για την συγκεκριμένη φράση θα είναι πολύ ικανοποιημένος με την παρούσα συζήτηση, όπως κ' εγώ.


----------



## naras

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλοί παραλληλισμοί. το Con-man είναι ένας. 
(Διαβάζω σχετικά για το Confidence_trick)

Πάντως, υπάρχουν τόσες προεκτάσεις που ακόμα και ο μπαγάσας (εδώ) θα μπορούσε να μπει στην κουβέντα. 
- συνώνυμο περισσότερο ίσως με το μαλαγάνας και περιπαιχτικό.


----------

